
Ask HN: Any Tips for Downloading Petabytes from Cloud to Local - minhoryang
One of my colleagues request to download a petabytes from multiple cloud locations to in-house server room. (what?)<p>At first, we consider to use the AWS Snowball. but requester&#x27;s team are using multiple cloud providers and regions. Because of growing data every day, we can&#x27;t afford to call the AWS Snowball&#x2F;Snowmobile every months&#x2F;quarters.<p>Next idea is using AWS Direct Connect (and other providers&#x27;) and syncing to local object storage. (maybe ceph?)<p>Is there any suggestion&#x2F;idea&#x2F;solution for solving this wisely?
======
a3n
Buy a used station wagon.

